# JD Frontier ST1129 Intermitten Drive Problems



## kojimep (Dec 30, 2020)

Hello, I have a ST1129 snow blower that I got for free from my father in law 3 years ago because it wouldn't drive and he didn't want to fix it. 

When I got it I replaced the drive belt and it worked great that first winter. Second winter it had issues where the wheels would just suddenly(seemingly randomly) stop spinning. I replaced the friction wheel and it was good for a couple of days before it started randomly slipping again. At that time I verified the drive belt was spinning with the engine when the wheels weren't moving (handle down/wheels supposed to be engaged) so I figured the friction wheel had gone bad right away but I limped through the rest of the winter.

This fall I replaced the friction wheel again (verified friction wheel engages drive wheel before closing everything up) and it was great for the first 40 ft (blowing snow) before the wheels just stopped spinning again and now just randomly works again. I cannot adjust the cable any further or the wheels are always engaged. Any recommendations what to check next or do I just need to try ANOTHER new belt and friction wheel?

Forgot to mention, when the friction wheel DOES grip, it grips strong (doesn't seem to be slipping), but when it doesn't move it's like nothing is even touching and if I keep trying the handle it usually eventually grabs.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

Sometimes the center bolt of the drive disc can loosen up over time. Tilt the machine on the auger and open the belly pan.Grab the drive disc firmly with your hand and check for play.... It should be tight without side to side motion.In case its loose,put locktite on the bolt treads to secure it.


----------

